# Goat bloated after kidding



## Whipit2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi there, My goat gave birth for the third time yesterday. The first two times there were no issues and her babies grew into healthy goats. Mama also was doing great. Yesterday she birthed two healthy little ones and a not fully developed still birth at the end. Today her belly still seems big,maybe bloated? And she won't eat. Any advice?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to TGS. Sorry your girl is not feeling well. Is her left side hard? I've read it helps to massage the left side and listen for burps. A baking soda drench may help her too. Just because she has just delivered, I would get a temperature on her as well. Is she grinding her teeth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did she pass her placenta?


----------



## Whipit2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. I am not sure if she birthed her placenta as she gave birth overnight. She is not grinding her teeth. She is very bloated, her belly is hard. Massaging it did make her fart, but she is still bloated, not eating and her respiration is extremely elevated....about 40/min. As of now she is very alert and taking care of her two kids, but I am extremely worried. I do not know of any good goat vets in the area....some equine vets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start with giving her a tablespoon of baking soda mixed in water. You can also offer it free choice for the next couple days.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

It's hard to say. 

You should try to always be there for birthing. If you start doing this I have found they actually will kid when you are there.

Since it has been so long since the doe kidded if she had another mummy in there there is no way to get it out. You will know next year if you try to breed her and she doesn't take. She could possibly have a skeltonized mummy inside acting as an IUD.

On the lack of appetite. #1 thing you should do after a doe kids is to give her a 1 or 2 gallon bucket full of hot water with molasses mixed in. This rehydrates them plus gives them a boost.

Bloating and lack of appetitie could be ketosis or milk fever. But not enough info to know.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Can you get a temperature on her? I would be concerned about infection relating to the stillborn kid. If she has a fever, I would probably be in touch with the vet in case there is unpassed material--retained placenta, second stillborn, etc. Meanwhile I'd keep up with the bloat treatment, in case it is simply that.

B complex vitamins are recommended to stimulate the appetite, and won't harm her.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Please check her temp. Anytime a goat hasn't been seen delivering the placenta, keep an eye out for infection. If she has a temp, find a vet asap.

I mostly veggie oil drench for bloat, and I keep therabloat on hand for severe cases. Since your girl is hard, fast breathing, off feed, I would encourage you to treat aggressively. If you did baking soda already, do veggie oil asap and see if you can get therabloat if veg oil + massage doesn't soften up her rumen.

Mama just put a TON of energy into making colostrum and birthing kids, she _can't_ afford to be off feed. I would drench with nutridrench or molasses to give her a quick calorie/energy boost. Yes, consider ketosis or milk fever as possibilities. Is she drinking okay? She needs a lot of water to make milk.


----------



## Whipit2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I gave our goat, Dulcinea, a dose of Nutri drench and mixed in a little baking soda... she pooped out some diaherria (soft, but not liquid), then started eating. She is still a little bloated, but I think she is over the hill. Thank you for your input


----------

